# Latest OTA Update failed



## MonthlyMixCD (Aug 25, 2011)

Greetings - USCC GS3 owner here running stock w/ root and the previous OTA updates applied successfully when temp unrooted using the Voodoo Rootkeeper app... this last OTA update failed and it says to take in to USCC. Any ideas what I should do? Is there an ODIN file for the latest android update for the GS3 that I can do instead of their OTA update? Will the OTA process continue to try and update my phone if I go the ODIN route?

Thanks in advance for any advice!

MMCD


----------



## Grumpy Bastid (Dec 17, 2011)

MonthlyMixCD said:


> Greetings - USCC GS3 owner here running stock w/ root and the previous OTA updates applied successfully when temp unrooted using the Voodoo Rootkeeper app... this last OTA update failed and it says to take in to USCC. Any ideas what I should do? Is there an ODIN file for the latest android update for the GS3 that I can do instead of their OTA update? Will the OTA process continue to try and update my phone if I go the ODIN route?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice!
> 
> MMCD


Full ROMs for the jb update

http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/3317-kies-home-r530uvxalk5-r530uusclk5-525603-rev00-user-low-shiptarmd5/#entry47127

Pre-rooted
http://teamuscellular.com/Forum/topic/3250-romstock-alk5-jb-rooted-cwm-odin/#entry46235

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------



## zoodski (Mar 3, 2012)

Just download the simple upgrade tool from samsung. Thats how I updated mine and kept all previous settings and internal sd is still intact.

http://www.samsung.c...SCH-R530MBBUSC#

Select software, then ver.LK5


----------



## MonthlyMixCD (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help folks! I now am updated to LK5... any advice on how to get root back w/o triggering the flash counter. I need root for wifi-tether and ad-killer (among other things).


----------



## zoodski (Mar 3, 2012)

The only way I know to root again involves odin, which trips the flash counter. You can download triangle away to reset the flash counter afterwards. Mine did say modified under status afterwards though.

I have the files needed for root and triangle away apk if you can't find them.


----------

